# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  4th Biggest snow in Philly history

## andynap

Of course I still remember the 36 inches in 1996

http://mobile.philly.com/beta?wss=/p...s&id=366311951

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Was this a surprise?  I wasn't really following the Philly or NYC weather but at one point I thought I heard NYC wasn't supposed to get anything!

----------


## andynap

NYC got the 2nd biggest storm

----------


## MIke R

22 inches in Philly makes the list ???..seriously ???

Wow

So I'm trying to keep track of all these "storms of the century"....does this mean it was or wasn't??? :Devil Laughing:

----------


## MIke R

> Was this a surprise?  I wasn't really following the Philly or NYC weather but at one point I thought I heard NYC wasn't supposed to get anything!



Forecasters blew It again....Cape called for 2 to 4 and got 15....called for 75 mph winds and it never topped 45

----------


## andynap

> 22 inches in Philly makes the list ???..seriously ???
> 
> Wow
> 
> So I'm trying to keep track of all these "storms of the century"....does this mean it was or wasn't???



It's the airport that is the official measurement. We got 26 here and I m sure the city got less than the airport. BTW stunad- the century is this century as in the 21st century. 16 years in. Now after wasting my time answering you I'll go see if I can find my steps outside.  :cool:

----------


## MIke R

Good luck... Don't get caught in an avalanche out  there!

----------


## MIke R

Can't be too bad there....Temple  is playing right now

----------


## andynap

so is Villanova

----------


## MIke R

Temple just beat an undefeated ranked team.....they looked great

----------


## andynap

Just got finished salting the driveway. Cheese and crackers and Yards beer. Very good

----------


## MIke R

Nice....I plan on putting a hurting on a few of these through football

----------

